# Let talk Migration



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

What do all you guys think this storm will do? I think the hunting this weekend will be the best time of the season..Birds should hang around ans stick out the storm.


----------



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

As I write this, the wind is out of the northwest at 50 mph with light snow west of the river about 90 miles west of Bismarck. Although it is not that cold at The Pas, Daulphin, Saskatoon, and Regina, this system should push some birds south, especially if enough snow falls north of the border to cover the cover ground. This weekend should be good and the extended forecast is warmer. I think if you have the time and can get out, you should see something.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I just got back from Manitoba last week. Birds were still north. Talking to the land owners they have not seen any birds push into the area yet. So the birds are still north. With the poor farm yields in parts of canada this year should push birds south more quickly especially if weather moves in. This storm should start a push of northern birds down into the states. But the main push is still going to be later unless more weather moves in.


----------



## floridaduckhunter (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm not sure about the birds, but I will be doing my annual migration to Nodak this weekend! :beer:


----------



## sharptail1980 (May 6, 2009)

I hunted this morning 10/26/10 and most of the birds that were feeding there last night were not there this morning but some snows and blues moved in(all adult birds) and i watched 1000s of migrating ducks fly over but not the big push yet so it should be a damn good weekend to hunt...get out there and get em
good luck hunters


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Tried going out north of Bismarck yesterday evening to see what was around and got about 10 miles and visibility was progressively getting worse, to about 1/4 mile so I turned around. Awful nasty. My guess is a lot of birds will blow through with this weather, but we'll see how it shakes out.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

Looking upward today near jamestown, very carefully into the clouds, I saw many many thousands up high straight south ridin the wind...


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

this sounds like the subject in SE SD right now lots of ducks moving some landing others headed south thousands of ducks are moving and a few snows and specks


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Nasty but some 'red legs' here now.Decoys flying away,Mojo wings snapping off,drakes at 15 yards when you flip the lid but 40+ by the time you shoot the first and only shot.Gusts to 58 mph.Fields a mess,some roads blocked,power lines down.Sweet sport.


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Going scouting tonight NE SD. Seen some snows blow threw yesterday. Dad went out yesterday morning and said thousands of ducks have came down and some snows. Not much for Canadians some hutchies but no big move yet. Find out tonight what blew out in that 50+ wind that came through.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Spent the whole day out today in central ND, north of I94. Yesterday evening every time I stepped out of the house there were geese flying over and that showed this morning...snow geese everywhere...on the big water, every which way you looked in the air. I am sure I saw 150k by 10:00AM. By about noon I didn't see many more snows flying and didn't see many this evening so I think a majority of them went through although I did see a couple big feeds tonight. Lots of canadas around, but very few ducks - probably only saw 200-300 mallards all day. All small water is frozen and did not thaw during the day and it is supposed to be 20 degrees and calm tonight. Only deep water will be open tomorrow.


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

SD Baby!!!!!!! Went out this morning and there are thousands of birds here!!! Shot 4 man limit easy with 6 snows and a hutchie. These ducks weren't here before this storm but they are now and with the nice weather i bet they will stick around awhile. :beer:


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Saw a fair amount of divers west of the Twin Cities this morning. Our group got two Canvasbacks. Saw quite a few bluebills.


----------



## J.Jenson (Oct 7, 2010)

Went out last Thursday to Pheasant hunt, didn't get a thing. As we were hunting I was also scouting. When we were driving to another hunting spot and saw ducks after ducks coming into this flooded pasture. Around 150ish were in the flooded area with roughly 50-75 ducks in the air landing. Any way you would look there would be ducks coming and coming. There were a few honkers too. Was there for 20 mins talkin to the farmer and ducks still kept coming. I did not see one snow/blue the whole time out Thursday evening. We got permission to hunt so we hunted Saturday morning. 5 1/2 dozen duck deks, with a dozen honkers.

The first 20 mins there had to be at least 250 ducks with more than half of them landing in our spread. With 4 guys we shot 11. Me and my brother shot 9, and couldnt find 3 of them bc weeds were really thick. The other 2 guys shot 2 mallards.

This is for sure the leading edge of the northern mallards, and the main migration. We are going out again this Wednesday. Hope we can get our limit with 5 of us, and we are bringing the dog this time.


----------

